# Help needed for ever expanding waist



## megga (Jan 2, 2018)

need some help, I have always been an up and down person, I never got big, when I was putting on weight, I used to cut my food intake down and exercise.
But for the last 6 months I have been putting on weight.
My trouble is, now I am unable to exercise due to extreme leg fatigue that's down to my muscular dystrophy, and with one bad shoulder, I have very little limbs to exercise with.
I am cutting out alcohol altogether for January.
Problem is, I have never lost weight before just down to diet, its always been a combination, or I just stay the same.
Any ideas?


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 17, 2018)

Yoga or swimming?
I have trouble myself with not being able to exercise, I’m trying to cut out white carbs and only have wholewheat/ wholemeal , no added sugar or fat free products they’re loaded with sugar normally. Good luck

Ps I’m newly diagnosed type 2 so I’m no expert


----------

